

Why are Shanghai pupils so good at maths? - ghosh
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-china-26338452

======
kispester
Because of the Kumon method, that is used very little in the Ocident. Kids
learn three-digits addiction in preschool, as well as nouns, verbs and
adjectives. At high school they already know advanced math (calculus, vectors,
linear algebra, statistics, probability, etc...)

